# Elivo Sheiko run log



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

So ill be starting Sheiko tomorrow, (today?)  I had a few conversations with POB about this and told him what my current goals were. After talking with him im going to go ahead and give this thing a try.

Ill be starting with #29 obviously, ive looked over it and its a shit ton of volume, but it just so happens i like high volume lifting.  But i dont think ive ever tried anything this high before.

The maxes im going to start out with are
Bench 275 (this may be a low ball by 5-10 pounds but we will see)
Squat 360
Dead Lift 360

Found a handy little app that has the entire #29 program in it including what weight to use, lifts, sets, reps all divided up by days/weeks for the 4 week run.

Ill be continuing with the clean eating and keeping track of what im eating/calories during this.  My main goal is still to drop the BF, and after my talks with POB, this program should help with that.  Obviously it will still take hard work and a good diet.

I will be keeping up with my getting rid of the gut log as far as progress with that, i will be dedicating this one only to how the program goes and thoughts opinions on it.  ( i got a lot of free times during the week)

Will not be running anything cycle wise at this time since i am not in the shape to get the best results from it, will continue my TRT that ive been taking for the past 6 weeks and thats about it.  Maybe a pre workout and a protein shake tossed in here and there. 

May have to get a little inventive with some of the lifts like the deficit dead, not sure the gym has something to stand on that would work, but ill figure it out. Everything else should not be a problem.    On the 2 lifting off days during the week i am going to try to get in some light cardio work if for no other reason than to just get out of the house and not go stir crazy sitting around on my ass LOL.

I will post up after day one is done later and let everyone know how it goes!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

very surprised to see your deadlift at the same as your squat. Good luck on the program keep us updated brutha


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2018)

low balling your maxes might actual be a good idea for you. Sheiko is an incredible program. probably my favorite. All you need for your deficit is a 45 lb plate it will work just fine. you don't need anything higher. Same for your block pulls, just stack some 45's. Believe me when I tell you'll very much appreciate your rest days with Sheiko.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> very surprised to see your deadlift at the same as your squat. Good luck on the program keep us updated brutha



Yeah im not exactly sure how that happened, probably cause i have way more time under the bar squatting than i do pulling. Dead lifts were never a part of my workout until just a few months ago so im sure that had i been doing them the whole time i would be pulling in the 400s by now, well maybe high 300s LOL.  im thinking that after running this it will kind of sort itself out.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Seeker said:


> low balling your maxes might actual be a good idea for you. Sheiko is an incredible program. probably my favorite. All you need for your deficit is a 45 lb plate it will work just fine. you don't need anything higher. Same for your block pulls, just stack some 45's. Believe me when I tell you'll very much appreciate your rest days with Sheiko.



Thanks for the tips Seek


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

Seeker said:


> low balling your maxes might actual be a good idea for you. Sheiko is an incredible program. probably my favorite. All you need for your deficit is a 45 lb plate it will work just fine. you don't need anything higher. Same for your block pulls, just stack some 45's. Believe me when I tell you'll very much appreciate your rest days with Sheiko.



He asked if he should be doing extra stuff on days off :32 (19):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> He asked if he should be doing extra stuff on days off :32 (19):



Hell, now ill have both you AND Seeker busting my balls for a a stupid comment/question!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Hell, now ill have both you AND Seeker busting my balls for a a stupid comment/question!!



Lol it's not stupid. It's just funny to anyone who has done this. You might think wow only 3 days of training but Jesus Christ are they awful days


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

I just looked up #29, looks like a fair amount of volume but not as much as I would have expected but I may not be reading it correctly.

In this example it shows that there will be 34 reps on this day, correct?:
Bench 50% 5 reps x 1 set, 60% 4 reps x2, 70% 3 reps x2, 75% 3 reps x5


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 11, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I just looked up #29, looks like a fair amount of volume but not as much as I would have expected but I may not be reading it correctly.
> 
> In this example it shows that there will be 34 reps on this day, correct?:
> Bench 50% 5 reps x 1 set, 60% 4 reps x2, 70% 3 reps x2, 75% 3 reps x5



Yes that is correct. #29 is basically the introduction block for you to kind of get adjusted to it. It increases and decreases throughout the different blocks


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Well did day one, not sure what to say other than it was much easier than i expected it to be.  I know some programs start off on the easier side but i hit all the lifts without any issues.  Benches felt light the whole way through. 

What i lifted today:
Bench
135 1 set x5 reps
165 2 sets x 4 reps
190 2 sets  x3 reps
205 5 sets x3 reps  Felt fairly light the whole way through. Almost too easy

Squat
180 1 set x5 reps
215 2 sets x5 reps
250 5 sets x5 reps  this started getting heavy with the last 2 sets but finished with good form and no real issues

Bench
135 1 set x5 reps
165 1 set x5 reps
190 4 sets x4 reps  again easy all the way.

Dumbell flys 5 sets of 10 used  30s for this, could have used  40s but was  being conservative, will have to go up next time though.

Good mornings  5 sets of 5.....never really did these before, so was more of a feel out session. used 70lbs for it. got them done, will use more weight next time now that im more comfortable with them.


All in all today didnt take very long at all and was not what i was expecting.  So either 1. this program starts out easy...2. i did something wrong   or 3. at least my bench max is set too low.


I look forward to any input.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

The fatigue will accumulate. Keep going.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The fatigue will accumulate. Keep going.



I was thinking that it may, but i was just a little worried i messed something up today lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice job man.  

If I didn't have to play personal trainer to my step sons I would definitely give it a shot myself.  We will see how long they stick it out at the gym.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 12, 2018)

So tomorrow looks like a lot of dead lifts, one of the accessory lifts is incline bench, anyone more familiar with the program know if it matters if its with the bar or can you go with DB, or does it not matter?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 13, 2018)

Day #2 

Today was a bit more intense than the first day, did some lifts i havent done before like the deads to knees and from boxes, as well as the lunges, havent done one of them in a long time.  
All in all felt like a much better workout than day 1.  Hit all the lifts but it was a challenge today for sure.


Deads to knees
180  1 set for 3 reps
215  2 for 3
250 2 for 3
275  3 for 3 (this called for 270 but was just easier to toss on 2 25lb plates rather than piss with the smaller ones)

Incline bench, went with the bar instead of DB
185 4 sets of  6 (had 205 on it to start but damn it felt heavy today so dropped it back some) 

Dips
dips i do a lot, but due to shoulder issues i am hesitant to use a real bodyweight dip and have that much weight on my shoulders, so i used the machine and just set it to my body weight instead
5 sets of 5 at 225

Deads from boxes
 200 1 set x 4 reps
235 1 x4
275 2 x 4 (again called for 270)
315 4 x4 ( this called for 305, but did the same as the other weight,just easier to toss another 45lb plate on than piss with the others, hit them all and felt good at the end, was a good challenge)

Lunges
5x5 used 50 pound DB in each hand, was a little wobbly since im not used to doing these.


Abs
3 sets of 10 reps

went with hanging leg raised for this.

Was pretty well drenched in sweat by the end of this, felt like i got a good workout. Felt good leaving. need food now!


Also want an opinion on next week, i have an extra day of work on Wed, by the time i get back the gym will be closed....i dont really want to skip a day of this though. So im going to take a look to see whats all involved come next week but my options are..

1. do two days back to back, either mon, tues, or thurs friday.
2. do mon, thurs, saturday....if i can manage to get up in time on saturday to get to the gym long enough to do it.
3. Skip the day....( really dont want to)
4....??????


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Option 2 for sure. Just get up and go! Definitely don't skip. Keep pushing E


----------



## Elivo (Jun 13, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Option 2 for sure. Just get up and go! Definitely don't skip. Keep pushing E



Think i may have an extra option, my son is a member of a 24hr gym, we have the same name lol. I may just use it Wed night, after i think 9pm there is no staff there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2018)

Elivo said:


> So tomorrow looks like a lot of dead lifts, one of the accessory lifts is incline bench, anyone more familiar with the program know if it matters if its with the bar or can you go with DB, or does it not matter?



Bar would be preferred but if it's not available do the dumbbells.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bar would be preferred but if it's not available do the dumbbells.



I went with the bar, figured that was probably the preferred way.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 14, 2018)

Keep in mind your real goal is dropping BF. If you can’t do options #2 then go for a late night run. 5k


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Keep in mind your real goal is dropping BF. If you can’t do options #2 then go for a late night run. 5k



I think ill be able to get that day in on Wed, ill either use my sons membership to his 24hr gym, or i may get back in time to go to the golds thats a little further away that closes an hour latter.
Thats my only gripe about golds gym is its not 24 hours. But its the only one in the area that has the equipment that i need.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I think ill be able to get that day in on Wed, ill either use my sons membership to his 24hr gym, or i may get back in time to go to the golds thats a little further away that closes an hour latter.
> Thats my only gripe about golds gym is its not 24 hours. But its the only one in the area that has the equipment that i need.




I love Golds.......been a member for years!!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I love Golds.......been a member for years!!



I signed up for a 2 year membership with them once i realized they were going to be the only real option in my area. I like the place, its freaking huge and has everything you could need. Its the non 24 hour and closed on holidays that i dont like. Other than that, great place.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I signed up for a 2 year membership with them once i realized they were going to be the only real option in my area. I like the place, its freaking huge and has everything you could need. Its the non 24 hour and closed on holidays that i dont like. Other than that, great place.



I was lucky and signed up before they opened and only pay $26 a month and can go to any Golds

But I do hate the non 24 hr opening


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

There are a couple 24 hour places around me, one is PF, no thanks. The other 2 are like working out in a phone booth they are so small, and dont have nearly the equipment that golds does.  I can use all of the local golds or i guess somewhat local ones with my membership, but mine is like 45/month.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> There are a couple 24 hour places around me, one is PF, no thanks. The other 2 are like working out in a phone booth they are so small, and dont have nearly the equipment that golds does.  I can use all of the local golds or i guess somewhat local ones with my membership, but mine is like 45/month.




Ive been lucky my whole gym life / gym monthly payments :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 15, 2018)

Week 1 day #3

Today was similar to day 1, was an easy day, had not trouble getting everything in and hitting all the lifts at all.

Bech
135 1 set x5 reps
165 1 x 5
190 1 x 4
205 2 x 3
225 2 x 2
205 2 x 3
190 1 x 4
165 1 x 6
135 1 x 8   no issues, felt light all the way up and back down.

DB flys
5 sets of 10 @ 40 pounds.  went up from 30 i think previously, could probably do 45-50 in all honesty. 

squats
185  1 set  of  5
215 2 sets of 4
250 2 sets  of  3
275  5 sets  of 3   no real issues here, hit everything with little trouble.  This was probably the roughest part of the day

Good mornings sitting

5 sets of 5...laziness got the better of me here and i used the lower back extension machine for this set at 205. 

For the week, id have to say day 2 with all the dead lifts was the most challenging day of the week, days 1 and 2, while i felt like i got a work out, i had a ton left in the tank and could have done much more.  We will see what week 2 has in store.  Got the weekend of work to get through starting tonight.

Also to add, i feel like squat max is probably just about set right, im wondering if my bench and dead lift need to be bumped up a bit, on both days with bench and deads i had more weight on the heavier lifts just out of ease of the plates needing loaded, but i hit them all with no trouble.  Ill wait and get someones opinion that has more knowledge on the program than i do lol

OK, i looked over next week, and it is looking like the volume and weight will be ramping up, so i think ill probably leave things as they are for now and see how next week goes.
Already looking forward to it!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 16, 2018)

Awesome program, cant wait to see your strength gains at the end of the cycle!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Awesome program, cant wait to see your strength gains at the end of the cycle!



Thanks bro, im hoping to shed some BF with this  too, but im always game for being stronger.  Still chasing that 300 pound bench, im almost there. Would be fuucking great if i hit it at the end of this program!!  But im not going to reach too far ahead of myself, just going to concentrate on running this thing full tilt and keep my diet in check.

We will see at the end... ill be sure to post up new totals at some point when its finished


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

Due to not being able to keep my eyes open from a long weekend of work, week 2 will start after a couple hour nap...will post update when done.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

Week 2 day #1

So after some internal debating and a really quick convo with POB, i decided to go ahead and up my maxes for this week......oh, and Sheiko can kiss my ass!!

Squats 
185 1 set of 5
225 1 set of 4
260 2 sets of 3
295 5 sets of 2 (just piss off)

Bench 
140 1 set of 5
170 1 set of 4
200 2 sets  of 3
230 5 sets of 3 ( much more work this time with the higher weight)

DB flys
5 sets  of 10 @ 45lbs.  we will stay here for at least this week

Push ups  
5 sets of 10. (easiest damn thing i did today)

Front squats ( now these i never do because they hurt my shoulders having the weight on the front like it is, so i subbed in hack squats instead. If someone knows of a better subb for this please let me know, i just used heavier weight than the front squat called for. I did try the fronts but with only 135 on the bar i knew it was going to be an issue with the shoulders.)
What i did was
2 sets of 200 x3
2 sets of 275 x 3
4 sets of 315 x 2

Good mornings

5x5 used the back extension at 265 for this due to all the bars being occupied by this time.


Damn what a difference from the first week, shit was heavy, hard workout, found myself wishing Sheiko dead a few times today. 
Literally had sweat dripping off of me by the time i was done, hell by the time i was half way done even. 
The heavier maxes made a huge difference on the intensity of the workout and im glad i upped them. 
im going to go crawl in a grave now...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Week 2 day #1
> 
> So after some internal debating and a really quick convo with POB, i decided to go ahead and up my maxes for this week......oh, and Sheiko can kiss my ass!!
> 
> ...




perfect...


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m shooting for 400 dl, 300 squat and 300 bench. 
I got the squat over 300 already, so close to the bench, dl I’m fairly confident I’ll hit.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 19, 2018)

forgot to post new maxes im using for this week


Squat 370
Dead lift  375
Bench 285

Judging from yesterdays workout, this should work nicely , and by nicely i mean its possible i may die LOL


----------



## Elivo (Jun 20, 2018)

So pretty sure I got things set at work that I will get out of here early enough to have plenty of time at the gym to get today’s workout in. Will be a late one but it will get done!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 21, 2018)

Week 2 day #2

After not getting much more than 3 hours sleep last night, working 12 hours today (14 counting the drive) and being on my feet running around all day, Sheiko got the better of me tonight.....

Lifts to tonight was:

Dead to knee
185 1 set x3
225 1 set x3
260 2 sets x3
280 4 sets x2   about here is where i knew it was going to be a long workout.

Bench
140 1 set x6
170 2 sets x6
185 4 sets x6  Felt some pain in my shoulders on these sets, guessing left over from mondays more intense bench session but i pushed through it 

DB flys 5 sets x 10  dropped down to 35s for this due to the shoulder pain that i felt through all of these too, again pushed through it all.

Dead from boxes (here is where the real fun started)

205 1 set x4
245 1 set x4
280 2 sets x4
315 4 sets x4 (this called for 300 but went the lazy rout, should have did 300, but i managed to hit all the sets and reps)

At this point it called for 5x5 lunges, but with both shins bloodied from the deadlifts, shoulders aching and just plain beat from a very long day, i called it and skipped the lunges....
Sheiko wins this round.  I think had it not been such a long day and so little sleep, it still would have been a painful workout but a workout i was able to finish completely.

Need a shower and probably going to bed...lifting rest day tomorrow , ****ing hooray!!!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 22, 2018)

Week 2 day #3
Two weeks down, 2 to go.  Today was an easier day than the last 2 by far. Still a good workout but not nearly as taxing.


Squats
185 1 set x 5
220 1 set x 4
260 2 sets x3
295 5 sets x2 got heavy at the end but things kept moving smoothly.

Bench still had some pain in the shoulders but not nearly as bad as wed.
140 1 set x5
170 1 set x4
200 2 sets x 3
230 2 sets x2 was surprised how easy this went up
215 1 set x 3
185 1 set x5
155 1 set x 7

DB fly  i actually changed up and used cables today for this, ive always felt like i got a better squeeze and workout doing fly with cable so i gave it a shot
5 sets x 10 at 40

Squats....again
185 1 set x 5
220 2 sets x 5
260 4 sets x 4 everything kept moving smoothly all the way through, was surprised at that considering i had already been under the bar once 

Good mornings 5 sets x 5

Week 2 was very much an eye opener compared to week 1. Intensity really kicked up this week, but ending it with a semi easier day was nice.
Looking for ward to a weekend off even though i will be working it . Shoulders can really use the rest time. Will spend the weekend with a lot of walking at work so will still be active.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 25, 2018)

Will not be any gym today due to sitting at hospital with wife waiting on her to go get her gall bladder taken out.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 25, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Will not be any gym today due to sitting at hospital with wife waiting on her to go get her gall bladder taken out.



Oh my, sorry to hear..sure all will go well...take care of her


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 26, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Will not be any gym today due to sitting at hospital with wife waiting on her to go get her gall bladder taken out.



Sorry to hear that. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks, it went well, we are back home and everyone resting from quite the long day.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 26, 2018)

Week 3 day #1
So after the missing the day yesterday because of wife having to go into surgery, and by the way that was probably the fastest ive ever seen anyone get diagnosed with something, follow up with a specialist and end up in the OR in my life!!
But either way its done, everyone doing well and today i was able to get back in the gym, after 3 days in a row off and the mess that yesterday was, i needed some iron time!


Squats 
205 1 set of 5
240 1 set of 4
275 2 sets of 3
315 4 sets of 2 this moved really well through all the sets. I was a bit dreading having 4 sets at 315 but it went well. Nice surprise.

Bench
140 1 set x5
170 1 set x4
200 2 sets x 3
230 6 sets x3  6 sets, really 6 ****ing sets!!! Weight moved well, last 2 sets i started really feeling it but not much difficulty through to the end.

Fly
5 sets x10
Push ups 
5 sets x10 I did this as a superset, flys into pushups, used cable machine for the flys set at 33.  Did it mainly for time purposes but actually by the 3rd set of this, it was really kicking in and i ended up getting a really nice pump in the chest from it, may have to look at incorporating this in the future.

Squats...again..what the hell ever
185 1 set x3
220 1 set x3
260 1 set x 3
295 4 sets x3  shit started getting heavy around this point. Like really heavy. bit of a struggle at the end of this but made it through.

Good mornings 5x5 at 235 on the lower extension machine...for an added boost i went with like 15 second rests between sets of this.

Pretty good workout today with all of this, i will evaluate how i feel tomorrow as far as when i do day 2...today wasnt nearly as bad overall as i expected it to be with all the squats and the weight used so if i feel good tomorrow i may just go ahead and do day 2 for the week then instead of trying to make sure i can get up saturday after working all night and using it as a working day.

Will have to wait and see though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2018)

Add 5 pounds to your bench max and keep going. Spend some time stretching your pecs and lats out for your shoulders.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add 5 pounds to your bench max and keep going. Spend some time stretching your pecs and lats out for your shoulders.



Will do, shoulders felt pretty decent today but I’ll do the stretching!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

So felt really good when i woke up today so to stay on schedule if went ahead and did day #2 of week 3 today.  Went well, hit everything, didnt feel overly worn out from the day before, probably since the day before wasnt all that bad.

Deficit deadlifts
185 2 sets x 3
225 2 sets x3
245 4 sets x3   my first time doing deficit deads, used 45lb plate to stand on. Was a bit weird at first but got the hang of it quickly, everything moved nicely. 

Bench
145 1 set x 5
175 1 set x 4
205 2 sets x 3
230 3 sets x 2
245 2 sets x2
230 2 sets x 3  went smooth, the 2 sets at 245 felt a little heavy but was never in any danger of not hitting them.

Flys
5 sets x 10, cable again this time set at 30

Dead lift from boxes

225 1 set x 4
260 2 sets x4
300 2 sets x 3
335 3 sets x 2  you know, you would think that going from boxes would make it not so heavy, yeah bull shit, this was heavy but got everything i needed to get. 

Lung
5 sets x 5 with 35lb db in each hand.

Nice work out today, even with going 2 days in a row didnt feel too beat up or worn out. Will be looking forward to a day off tomorrow for some light cardio or something. 
Will need to do some more stretching as well i think. Last set of dead lifts were heavy as hell.


----------



## snake (Jun 27, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Lung
> 5 sets x 5 with 35lb db in each hand.



Don't do that. Now a days, everyone has a cell phone with a camera and that shit will end up on the internet. I'm just trying to save you from a lifetime of embarrassment. 

In all, nice work buddy!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

snake said:


> Don't do that. Now a days, everyone has a cell phone with a camera and that shit will end up on the internet. I'm just trying to save you from a lifetime of embarrassment.
> 
> In all, nice work buddy!



LOL, yeah I do feel a little silly holding them but didn’t want to do them with just body weight and didn’t really want to hold a bar on my back today lol!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 27, 2018)

Good job putting in the work Elivo!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Good job putting in the work Elivo!



Thanks Hollywood! It’s tough but definitely doable. You just need to make sure you have the time to put into it st the gym. The higher intensity days tend to take a while!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 30, 2018)

Week 3 day #3

So another week of this at an end, was a shitty week due to outside stresses, ended up having to do 2 days in a row but managed to make it through it ok.  4th and final week coming up on monday.

Squats
185 1 set x5
220 1 set x 1
260 2 sets x 3
295 6 sets x 3....yeah i thought 6 sets was a bit shitty too..This shit was heavy for the last 2-3  sets but got it all up.

Bench

145 1 set x5
175 1 set x 4
205 2 sets x 3
230 7 sets x 3...really 7, just had to be one better than the damn squats i guess, moved pretty well, last set was really the only one that had any struggling with.

Flys
5 sets of 10
Used 33lb on cables for this, i just prefer cable fly so much more than DB

Press

Now it doent say and i forgot to ask, but im just assuming it meant shoulder press so thats what i did

5 sets of 4 reps with 50lb DB.  Could have gone heavier but after the blasting my shoulders had from all the benching i decided to play it safer.

Good mornings
5 sets of 5

Not a bad end to the week, at first look a few days ago i thought it would be a walk in the park...i didnt notice that it was 6 and 7 sets of heavy ass squats and bench.
Can definitely notice the heavier weights moving a bit easier this week.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 2, 2018)

Week 4 day #1

So was not able to finish everything today, got incredibly shaky and nauseous once i got to front squats, im thinking its because i hadnt eaten since about 9 this morning after work. 
Got most of it done but called it and went to eat before i ended up passing out in the gym.
Also everything felt heavy as shit today, again im guessing cause no energy since no food.  Wont make that mistake again thats for ****ing sure!!


Im not putting down what was lifted today the squats was pretty much the same as last friday, bench was not as many sets and lighter weight today, the rest was all things like flys and dips. Got two sets of the front squats in when the feeling bad really hit hard and i called it.


On a positive note though, as recent as a few weeks ago i wasnt really able to do actual body weight dips and have been using the machine for them, today i did REAL dips with body weight and managed to get all 5 sets of 8 reps done!!  Felt great doing that for the first time in i dont know how long.

Need to get some rest, i slept today after work, woke up, didnt eat anything and went to the gym, big mistake, like i said, wont do that shit again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Week 4 day #1
> 
> So was not able to finish everything today, got incredibly shaky and nauseous once i got to front squats, im thinking its because i hadnt eaten since about 9 this morning after work.
> Got most of it done but called it and went to eat before i ended up passing out in the gym.
> ...



So what did you get done?

Keep a couple bottles of Gatorade in the gym bag for days like this.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> So what did you get done?
> 
> Keep a couple bottles of Gatorade in the gym bag for days like this.



Ill post up what all I did in a bit, going to rest for a while


----------



## Elivo (Jul 3, 2018)

OK so this is what i was able to get done today, like i said, EVERYTHING felt heavy.

Squats
185 1 set x5
225 1 set x 4
265 2 sets x 3
295 5 sets x 3  Like i said, felt heavy today.

Bench
165 1 set x 5
190 1 set x 5
215 5 sets x 4  this not so heavy until the last 2 sets.

Flys
5 x 10 at 40 on cables

Dips
5 sets of 8, did actual body weight dips, was thrilled about this seeing how ive been using a machine previously, last set or 2 was rough but i got all them bitches up!!

Front squats  sick feeling started setting in here...

2 sets of 150 x 5
2 sets of 185 x 4...i got this done and that was it for the day, started feeling very shaky and sick to my stomach. left the gym, ate and laid in bed for a bit. feeling much better now.   wont go that long without eating again pre workout.

What was missed was 3 other sets of front squats and good mornings.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 3, 2018)

Remember what I said about keeping your goals in mind? These are the days you might have to choose between your weight loss and Sheiko goals. 

Obviously, your diet was off even for weight loss but you’re still going to get depleted.

I’m curious if others would say carb up or potentially drop the program weight and still do the workout?

Don’t be afraid to adjust in order to keep progressing at one of the goals. If you try and do both you seriously run the risk of burning yourself out.

Remember, consistency is key. Adjust whatever you need to in order to keep consistent.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 3, 2018)

The program has this week left, my goal is to lose the bf true. But keeping my diet good and doing any kind of workout will work for that, it may not work as fast or effective as some but it will still help shed some weight.
i have always liked a challenge and this has for sure been one. But I’ve kept the weight loss in mind the entire time, have kept rest times low between sets and excercises, have still been hitting cardio on the non lifting days as well. And it’s pretry much all heavy compound work as well, believe me after about the first 30 mins of doing one of the workouts you are huffing and puffing and just dripping sweat! 

ive lost weight on this program over the almost month I’ve been running it. Once it’s done I’m moving to a 5-6 day ppl routine based more along the lines of fat loss.

while this may be a pl program, my main goal of weight/fat loss hasn’t changed, I was never runninng it with a goal of improving my powerlifting, i started it because it is intense as shit and was a way to help burn some body fat and hopefully improve my strength as well. But he main purpose I picked it was the intensity of it.

i do get what you’re saying about working to one goal, and I have been doing that. Like I said I really like a challenge and when I read about this program it seemed like it would be a good one. And holly shit is it ever! I think today was just a matter of having nothing at all in the tank and I payed for it, the only thing I ever do fasted is cardio and even then it’s not a 12+ hour fast before I do that. Today was just piss poor plannning on my end I think.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 3, 2018)

Awesome, sounds like the program timing is going to work out perfectly. You’re certainly putting in the work and lifting heavy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

So here is my take on what to do on a situation like this...  You are at the gym halfway thru and feel sick and everything feels heavy.

Well it's supposed to feel heavy because it is.

But you shouldn't be feeling shaky. So like I said keep some Gatorade in the gym bag.

But in this case, you got something done and it's better than nothing. So it's still progress.  While you may think there is a trade off between doing a program like this and fat loss there isn't. Getting stronger means you can build more muscle. More muslce means a higher tdee. A higher tdee means you can lose fat while eating more food. Getting stronger is never the downside of training. 

So my point is, you ate, rested, move on. No big deal. You still did great work.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Keep a couple bottles of Gatorade in the gym bag for days like this.



This. I can't imagine lifting anymore without gatorade


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 3, 2018)

You're doing great work E, and good job on listening to your body. We all have shitty days, but like PoB said, you still did a lot, and did more than a lot of people given the situation. 

Keep pushing!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 4, 2018)

Week 4 day #2

bench
145 1x5
175 1x4
205 2x3
230 2x3
245 3x2 all went up, last couple got heavy but powered through.

deadlift
185 1x3
225 1x3
260 2x3
305 2x3
325 3x2
305 3x2.  Dead’s are quickly becoming one of my favorite lifts to to, but shit this got heavy at the end.

bench...again
145 1x5
175 1x5
205 4x5. While dead lift has become one of my favorites, bench is quickly going south as far as enjoyment, 4 weeks of benching every damn workout is really taking a toll on the body.

fly
5x10 cable at 32.

good workout today, was dead by the end of it mainly from all the deadlifts, but felt pretty good all the way through. 

1 day left!!!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 5, 2018)

Last day tomorrow, honestly looking forward to a deloading week after this, I have never felt this beat up for this long ever, but it was a hell of a ride!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 6, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Last day tomorrow, honestly looking forward to a deloading week after this, I have never felt this beat up for this long ever, but it was a hell of a ride!





E, you are straight killing it dude.....you earned a deload week...enjoy it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Last day tomorrow, honestly looking forward to a deloading week after this, I have never felt this beat up for this long ever, but it was a hell of a ride!



Doing great man. What's your plan for the deload?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m thinking death?

honestly I don’t know, was just planning on haveing a light week next week and then I’ll be on vacation.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 6, 2018)

Week 4 day #3....final day of program!!

Squat

185 1 set x 5
220 1 set x 4
260 2 sets x 3
295 6 sets x 3  i will NOT miss 6 sets of heavy ass squats at all...

Bench

145 1 set x 6
175 1 set x 5
205 2 sets x 4
230 2 sets x 3
255 2 sets x 2  this called for 245 but i figured last day what the hell and upped it by 10, went up smoothly.
235 2 sets x 3 again this called for 230 but i went higher
205 1 set x 4
185 1 set x 5 called for 175 but just easier to keep it at 185 
155 1 set x 8  was supposed to be 145 but figured i did all that other crap with more weight why not!

Fly
5 x 10 at 35 on cable

Dips
 5x8 did body weight dips again, if anything im thrilled that i can now do these and plan to Incorporate  them into my workouts going forward

good morning
5 x 5   ive never liked these and will probably leave them out of my workouts in the future.

Abs 
 3x 10 of hanging leg raises.   i honestly need to do more ab work in the future esp with getting the weight off so i can make them big enough that they start to show once i get my bf down in the range where they may be visible lol.


So that is the end of this Sheiko run, i plan to just have a light week next week before vacation, depending on how i feel i may see about testing out some new 1 rep maxes to see what kind of progress i made.  I can tell in general though that i have gained some strength while doing this, some of the heavier weights i was working out with for multiple sets would have been a 1 set double or triple in the past and now im doing 3-6 sets with that weight.

It took some getting used to only lifting 3 days a week, esp when going from 5 days prior to that, but i have to agree with POB and Seek and everyone else that said dont add any extra to this, its not a good idea and is a good way to really beat up your body.  
For anyone tempted to give this a run, do what it calls for and leave it at that, no extra is needed, you will be hurting more than enough just doing the 3 days a week.  I did manage to keep cardio on the off days but as the weeks went on, it became harder and harder to do cardio with the intensity that i had been and i had to tone it down a bit. 

For anyone looking to up their strength or just likes a good challenge like me, give it a go, but be prepared, its not easy and its very punishing, but its a hell of a ride. Glad i did it, but glad its over too LOL.  

Once i get my bench, squat and dead lift new maxes ill add it to this log to compare from where i started to where i ended up.

Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement while running this!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 10, 2018)

Update....starting deadlift max, 360

new max 405!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 10, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Update....starting deadlift max, 360
> 
> new max 405!



Great work!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Great work!



Thanks dk, i did chest workout yesterday, was planning on going for a PR on it but once i got there and started warming up, i could tell that it was probably best to wait a bit longer and give my shoulders a bit more healing time. Im thinking after i get back from vacation and everything has had a week off to rest will be a better time.

But may go ahead tomorrow and see what i can get up to on squats.  My legs feel fine....right now lol.


----------

